# Group Buy on oils



## Damark Marine

I have seen this done on other sites & if anyone here has an interest in a group buy on anything we might offer let me know.

Things that come to mind are 2 stroke oils in whatever flavor you might need. 

Basically I can offer in a group buy, near cost on things we all use in volume.

Lets hear what you folks might be looking for.:idea:

Regards Jeff


----------



## jdman

I'll Take 10 Gallons Of Yama-lube !!!!!

Jeff


----------



## suckerbass

Man if you can get a good deal on some Opti Oil let me know. Last year that stuff was killing me. I have heard about places that get a drum and will refill your old containers for a lower price. Is this something you would do? If so, there are a bunch of us opti max users who would come a runnin.


----------



## Damark Marine

suckerbass said:


> Man if you can get a good deal on some Opti Oil let me know. Last year that stuff was killing me. I have heard about places that get a drum and will refill your old containers for a lower price. Is this something you would do? If so, there are a bunch of us opti max users who would come a runnin.


This is exactly the kind of thing we would do. Lets let this float out here for a bit & see what kind of interest there is & for what.

I am basically going to pass this on thru with little to no markup. 

Feel free to add to this thread & link to any of the other forums here that might warrent consideration. 

Jeff


----------



## FIJI

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=148038&highlight=quicksilver


----------



## suckerbass

It may be a good idea to also post this or a link to it in the warm water Detroit River and Lake Erie forum. Thats where your shop is and a lot of guys dont come to this forum as much. If you can refill oil containers I will defiantly be stopping by!


----------



## mmac1318

I'd be interested in a refill set up. Going to be needing another gallon pretty soon.


----------



## salmonslammer

another vote for quicksilver...


----------



## Splitshot

I could use 5 gallons of whatever works.


----------



## bigrackmack

Quicksilver here............Mack


----------



## TONGA

My buddy Bill sells lots of oil this way and yea people love it!
And sucker bass has a good idea about posting it on the fishing board, now if we can just get a moderator to, oh yea thats right,, Im on it.


----------



## Damark Marine

Thanks TONGA, wow you were up late! ... lol 

Jeff


----------



## wannabapro

I would be interested in 5-10 gallons of XD 100 depending on price.


----------



## Priority1

Jeff, What about some Mercruiser High Performance Gear Lube. I wouldn't mind getting a gallon when I get downstate.


----------



## UkiahDog

What about Redline oil? I don't know if you guys have used this stuff yet, or feel comfortable changing to synthetics, but I knew some dirtbike racer's personal mechanics when I lived out west and they swore buy it. 

His racer was sponsored by another oil company, royal purple I think. Said he went longer without replacing engine parts than anything else. I changed my old 4 stroke Yamaha yz426f over to it and never looked back. Sold the bike, and it still had a ton of power on original rings with a lot of hours. It's a little expensive for a car engine as it uses too much volume, but in the small engines that's not a problem. 

If bought in bulk, might be able to use the best oil on the market, IMHO, for the same price as everyone else not privileged enough to possibly be in this situation. I'm not all that concerned with saving a dollar or two on oil, when I could run the oil longer for the same price I'm paying now. It'd average out in the long run anyway. But then again, I've always changed my oil when it's dirty, not based on engine hours or mileage.

What's your thoughts?

http://www.redlineoil.com/products_motoroil.asp?productID=22&subCategoryID=3&categoryID=3


----------



## gilly

Also interested 5-10 gallons depending on price.


----------



## Ta5teless

I'm up for whatever 2 stroke oil works. 5 gallons sounds great as I am on my last half


----------



## christophermpollard

salmonslammer said:


> another vote for quicksilver...


Diddo!


----------



## Gnarf

wannabapro said:


> I would be interested in 5-10 gallons of XD 100 depending on price.


I typically use XD30 for my older 2 stoke but im sure xd100 cant hurt?

If so im in for it. Burn 5-10 gallons a year


----------



## Big Frank 25

Bump!


----------



## rz6x59

I have run redline for 10 years in my 2 stroke Merc. Always treated me well but it did smell worse than most oils. Now I burn whatever I find on the shelf. Its been 15 years now and it still runs good. I burn about 4 gallons a season and would buy some. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tubejig

Stopped at damark last week and bought 2.5 gallons of opti oil for 70 plus tax. Thanks jeff for helping us out!

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ssdude89

I would be interested in quicksilver. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## dalejiw25

Redline Two-Stroke Snowmobile Oil.


----------



## Somthin' Fishy

I actually prefer pennzoil XLF or full synthetic, but I am not opposed to quicksilver for the right price... 10 or 15 gallons I where I would be at.

Thanks.


----------

